# Audio / Video >  Lampu pastūži

## GEmachine

Sveiki!
Ir radusies doma, ka vajadzētu mēģināt uzlodēt kādu lampinieku, jo cik esmu sapratis, tad tas ir vieglākais variants, kā radīt ļoti labi skanošu pastiprinātāju. Esmu uzbūvējis kādus 10 pastūžus, kuriem sirdī mikrenes vai traņi, bet ar lampām nekāda sakara līdz šim nav sanācis, tāpēc domāju visupirms uzlodēt vienkārsu mono stiprekli, lai izprastu un iebrauktu visās tajās lietās, un tikai pēc tam ķerties klāt kārtīgam un kvalitatīvam stereo verķim. Tad nu jāsāk ar to pirmo:
Tā kā tādiem sākuma eksperimentiem naudu izgrūst negribu un nevaru, tad loģiski būtu taisīt aparātu no tā, kas mājās atrodams. Šim mērķim paredzēts ziedot Rigondu 102, no kura ņemšu trafus un lampas. Tās lampas 6П14П-K man atradās pavisam 6, tāpēc loģiski būtu arī būvēt uz tām.
Jautājumi:
1. Lai gan iesākumā uz baigo kvalitāti tiešām nepretendēju, bet tomēr: kādas tad īsti šīs lampas ir un vai tas izejas trafs ir labs?
2. Kāds nevarētu ieteikt kādu labu shēmu, aprakstu, kur izmantotas šīs lampas vai analagi? Analogus nezinu, bet krievu mēlē ir tā diezgan švaki man ar to lasīšanu un saprašanu. Katrā gadījumā vajag kaut ko labu un vienkāršu.
3. Kur var dabūt soketus lampām?
4. Ir kādas specifiskas lietas, kam jāpievērš uzmanību lampinieku būvējot vai kaut ko regulējot?
5. Kādi ir viedokļi par to vai vajag PCB, vai nevajag?
Tas laikam īsumā arī būtu viss  ::

----------


## Didzis

6П14П ir speciali konstruetas priekš skaņu tehnikas, tā ka tām nav ne vainas. Rigondas 102 barošanas trafs arī derēs, lai gan varētu atļauties bišku lielaku anodspriegumu uz 6П14П lampām, bet nu sākumam pietiks. Rigondas izejas trafs arī derēs, bet uzreiz jābrīdina, ka šim trafam serde ir par mazu un uz apakšējām frekvencēm ir problemas. Ja uz 6П14П lampām bez problēmām vari dabūt 10W izejas jaudu, tad ar Rigondas trafu uz 50Hz labi ja izspiedīsi 3-4W, bet zemākās frekvences ies vēl švakāk. Ar augšām šim tarfam viss ir OK un līdz 18kHz tas strādā lineari. 6П14П precīzs analogs(krievi jau visas lampas"nospieda") ir EL84 lampa un pilns internets ar shēmām. Baigi jau grūti pateikt, kura shēma labākā. Pameklē pats, tad varēšu sniegt kādu konsultāciju par konkretu shēmu. Pats kādreiz tiku atkārtojis MV3 shēmu  http://www.jogis-roehrenbude.de/Verstaerker/MV3.htm  Tā ir visklasiskākā shema uz 6П14П, tikai priekšpastiprinātāju vajag vienkāršot uz vienu ieeju. Tur bildē var redzēt, cik lielam jābūt izejas trafam, tad parametri atbildīs visām mūsdienu prasībām. Lampu panelīšus var nopirkt Ladgalītē, var arī internetā, bet vari atbraukt pie manis ciemos un es Tev uzdāvināšu  ::  . Vēl jau kāda kaste stāv no krievu laikiem  ::  . Lampu pastiprinātājus parasti nebūvē uz iespiestās plates, jo sanāk bezjēdzīgi gari celiņi, bet nu var jau ņemties ar plates konstruēšanu. Kamēr Tu štukosi iespiesto plati, to zīmēsi, kodinasi un lodēsi, tikmer jau tās piecas pretestības sen būsi salodējis tā pat gaisā uz pāris atbalsta kontaktiem un varēsi baudīt lampu skaņu.

----------


## GEmachine

Nu es jau varu te iemest pāris shēmas, moš uzmet aci.
http://www.skycoral.com/images/EL84Schematic.jpg
http://www.drtube.com/schematics/ai/ai800.gif
Atkal daži jautājumi.
1.Kā īsti dzīvē/skaņa izpaužas atšķirība starp Single Ended un Push-Pull? Vai arī ir tā, kā man liekas un tas ietekmē tikai jaudu?
2.Ar ko kenotrons ir labāks par parastu diožu taisngriezi un kā tieši viņš var uzlabot skaņu? Viņš pats nelaiž kaut kādus trokšņus vai kā?
3.Kādi ir krievu analogi ECC89 un EF86?
4.Kādas ir 6E1П funkcijas, ja neskaita smuku, zaļu spīdēšanu? Tur varētu tīri smuks dizaina elements sanākt.
Gribās jau reāli tajā lampu štellē ierubīties un +/- saprast to fišku un tad būvēt augšā. Tā patālu sanāk uz Lielvārdi pēc tiem panelīšiem braukt, Latgalīte tad ir bišķi tuvāk  ::

----------


## ansius

1) vintaktnieks pret divtaktnieku, viss ir atkarīgs no darba klases. A klasē abi būs vienādi, tik cik divtaktniekam ir mazāki 2 kārtas kropļi, un mazāks fons no barošanas, lielāka jauda. taču tā īsti lampu skaņu tomēr var novērtēt vientaktniekā A klasē. kropļi ir lielāki, taču to saturs ir tas kas padara skaņu patīkamu.
2) kenetrons neuzlabo skaņu, bet pasliktina. kenetrons palielina barošanas bloka iekšējo pretestību, attiecīgi pastiprinātāja barošana vairāk peld attiecībā pret signālu, izraisot skaņas dinamikas kompresiju. pusvadītāju diodes ir ar daudz mazāku iekšējo pretestību. nu ja tas efekts tik ļoti paiek ieliec virknē 1k pretestību un būs tev.
3) ECC89 laba analoga lāga nav, savukārt EF86 ir 6Ж32П
4) indikatora lampas pamata uzdevums ir uzmini nu kāds? laikam jau ka būt indikātoram. 

paskaties ww.ax84.com lai gan tu ir par gichas kombiishiem bet tur ir labi materiaali teorijas skaidrojumam.

----------


## Didzis

Nu nav tai laimpu tehnikā nekā prdabiska, vienkrši cilvēka dzirde iekārtota tā, ka lmpu pastiprinatājs ausij skan patīkamāk. Ja runa iet par vientakts pastiprinatājiem, tad tādas klases pastiprinātāju, bez atgriezeniskās saites, var uzbūvēt tikai uz lampas. Lampas ir vislineārākais pastiprinātājs pasaulē. Ja tā padomā, atgriezenisko saiti vajag tikai lai kompensētu pastiprinošo elementu nepilnības.  Vientaktnieks uz EL84 sanāks dikti vājš uz 1-2W. Vientaktniekam vajag kādu jaudīgāku lampu. Par taisngriezi ansius jau pateica. Varu tik pieminēt, ka līdzstrāva arī āfrikā ir līdzstrāva. Ir gan tur nianses ar pusvadītāju diožu pārslegšanos, bet tos trokšņus var viegli novākt. Ir  cilveki, kuriem patīk kenetrona ienestie kropļojumu. Nu jā, kenetrons jau izskatās iespaidīgi un lampu tehnikā tam ir liela nozīme  ::  .

----------


## Jon

"Rigondas-102" izejas trafiņš ir priekš t.s. ultralineārā push-pull. Shēma no tava 2. linka ir tieši tāda. Atšķirībā no "Simfonijas" un "Festivāla" šim trafiņam ir cietie izvadi - pirms demontē no plates, izpēti un nomarķē, lai nekļūdītos.

----------


## defs

Ja pareizi atceros,Rigonda 102 jau bija skaņas pastiprinatajs uz atsevišķas plates. Tas nozīme,ka to pašu var lietot.Būs uz plates arī priekšapstiprinatajs uz 6n2p /tikai krievu burti/. Varbūt naksies tikai kadus elementus nomainīt. Katrā ziņa ideja laba un interesanta.Es kadreiz biju uzbūvējis tikai gala pakapi uz 6p14p, pieslēdzu pie parnēsājama radio un biju laimīgs,ka skan daudz skaļāk  ::  .Tas toreiz bija mans pirmais pastiprinatajs. Biju uzbūvējis tumbočku ar diviem skaļruniem 3W 4omu  platjoslas,slēdzu virknē. Skaneja forši  ::

----------


## Didzis

Rigondas gala pakāpi jau var izmantot, bet nekas dižs tur nesanāks. Laikā, kad konstruēja Rigondu, lampas bija dārgas un konstruktori tās ekonomēja. Rigondas gala pakāpē nav klasiska fazgriezēja, toties ieekonometa viena lampa. Tas rada palielinatus kropļojumus un šādas shemas nevar dabūt maksimāli iespējamo jaudu no 6П14П.Pilnīgi garām ir tembru regulātors, jo tas slēgts atgriezeniskajā saitē.

----------


## abergs

> 2.Ar ko kenotrons ir labāks par parastu diožu taisngriezi un kā tieši viņš var uzlabot skaņu? Viņš pats nelaiž kaut kādus trokšņus vai kā?


 Vienīgā man zināmā saprātīgā  kenotronu priekšrocība ir saudzīgāka lampu darbināšana. Fizika apmēram tāda:
padodot anodspriegumu lampai ar aukstu kvēli intensīvāk sabrūk katoda aktīvais slānis. Kamēr uzsilst kenotrons
pārējo lampu katodi ari ir uzsiluši. Praktiski veciem televizoriem ar augstsprieguma kenotronu kineskops gāja 
20-30 gadu (un bija arī restaurējami); kamēr ar pusvadītāju agstsprieguma taisngriezi kineskops bija beigts jau
pēc 5-8 (12) gadiem un nerestaurējams.

----------


## Didzis

Sava taisnība jau visā tajā ir, bet vai mūsdienās tādeļ izmantot  kenetronu, es gan nedomāju. Ja jau tā gribās lampas taupīt, tad var no džām detaļām salodēt anaodsprieguma aiztures shēmu. Kadreiz profesionalā tehnikā bija speciāls anodsprieguma slēdzis. Cita lieta, ka 6П14П lampai nekādu anodsprieguma aizturi nevajag. Tak visi lampu televīzori desmitiem gadu darbojās bez anodsprieguma aiztures un nekas. Man pašam ir 1958 gada Festivāls ar orģinālajām lampām un lampas kā jaunas  ::  . Man principā nekas nav pret kenatrona izmantošanu un, ja pie rokas ir kāds vecas Daugavas spēka trafs, tad var izmēģināt tādu barbloku. Citādi gan neredzu jēgu mocīties ar transformātora anodsprieguma dubulttinumu un 5V kvēles tinumu kenetronam.

----------


## GEmachine

Ok, tātad atradu vienkāršu shēmiņu, lampas arī kāreiz visas mājās ir.

Ir OK? Ja kaut kas nav tā, tad ļoti lūdzu paskaidrot kāpēc un kā. Piemēram man nav skaidrs, kāpēc ieejā vajag to 47K rezistoru? 
Man te vajag to pirmo projektu iztaisīt tā ātri un vienkārši, lai redz kas un kā sanāk, viegli pats shēmā varu iebraukt. Pēc tam visticamāk tos pašus Rigondas skaļruņus piemetīšu klāt un lai garažā viņš tur kaut ko grabina, tad ķeršos klāt nopietnākam aparātam.

----------


## defs

Vienkārši super! Lampu pastūzi ja šodien taisa,tad tāpēc,ka patīk to darīt. Tas ir tas pats,ka viens sēd upes malā ar maksķeri,kaut gan zivi var veikalā nopirkt  ::

----------


## GEmachine

Nu bet protams, ka galvenais jau ir pati interese un gandarījums pēc tam, ja sanāk kas labs  ::  Otrs ir tas, ka nevaru atļauties nopirkt gatavu, un lampiniekiem it sevišķi tās cenas bieži vien šķiet pārspīlētas. Makšķerēšana arī man iet pie sirds, un svaiga, paša izmakšķerēta un pagatavota zivs tomēr šķiet garšīgāka.

----------


## Delfins

cenas lielas, jo lampas ir piemeklētas + smuks korpuss + viss strādā perfekti.
Jebkurai mazumražošanas tehnikas cena vienmēr būs X-reizes augstāka.

----------


## Didzis

Shēma jau tāda pati vien ir ka Rigondai. Nav fāzgriezēja un nevarēsi riktīgi iekačāt izejas lampas. Izejas jauda būs kadi 5W. Shēmā ar fazgriezeju Tu dabūsi kādus 10W. Citādi OK, ja jau Rigonda stradā, tad arī šitā shēma strādās- tas pat vien ir.

----------


## WildGun

Vai ta Rigondā nebij kāda 6n1p ieejā? Ķip - dubulttriode? Katrā ziņā iesaku pameklēt kādu shēmu ar triodēm sākumā. Lineārāks tas viss pasākums sanāks, invertors arī būs.

----------


## Jon

Lai arī saki, ka problēmas ar mēli, shēmas lasīt māki un kaut ko jau sapratīsi. Tāpēc - copy/paste goooooogle: двухтактный ультралинейный на 6П14П.
Protams, vari rakstīt to pašu angliski: push-pull ultralinear EL84. Atradīsi daudz interesanta. Bet iesākumā iesaku pārāk nemocīties - ņem "Simfonijas" shēmu, vienkāršo izmetot ārā nekam nevajadzīgo toņu regulēšanu. Viena triode no 6Н2П preamps, otra - fāzgriezējs. Pārējais kā stāv. Pārbaudīta vērtība, nejutīsies vīlies.

----------


## uldisb

Ļoti klasiska shēma: http://musicangel.ru/mess158.htm  (4 bilde no augšas uz vienas 6n2p un divām 6p14p un bez tembriem). Publicēta jau 60 gados krievu literatūrā. Pirms mēneša uzcinneeju. Bija man palicis vēl no tiem krievu laikiem izejas trafs. Labprāt pasūtītu otru, nezinu kur. Bez problēmām velk 2 simfonijas tumbas paralēli (4 Om) vai vienu S-90. Patīkami skan...
Jautājums: vai šo trafu (ultalineāro) var izmantot arī SE pastiprinātājam primārā tinumā izmantojot anodsprieguma izvadus????

----------


## Jon

Labāk ne. SE gadījumā serdes jāsaliek ar spraugu (līdzstrāvas komponente!).

----------


## GEmachine

Kādu ražojumu kondensatorus atzīstat par labiem esam (gan elektrolītiskie, gan plēves)? Tādiem kvalitatīvākiem projektiem esmu licis WIMA, JAMICON, nesūdzos, bet nu vienmēr un visur nemaz tā nevar dabūt, so ko iesakat? (Nekādas audiofilu/audiorastu kategorijas nevajag, bet pieminēt protams var).

----------


## 0xDEAD BEEF

kaut kur timekli lasiju par lampu pastiprinataju , kuram nav vajadzigs gala transformators (tas starp lampam un sklaruni). Vai kads kaut ko zin par tadu? Tur bija rakstits ka tadam esot labaki parametri.
Beefs

----------


## WildGun

Priekš parastiem skaļruņiem ( 4-16 omi ) tāds stipreklis nederēs. Kādreiz taisīja skaļruņus ar milzīgām pretestībām (simtos omu) tieši šim variantam, tagad - diez vai.

----------


## Delfins

Tad ir vēl viens mīnus - lampu izejas ir pilnīgi neaizsargātas - jo iziet pa taisno "uz ārpasauli" + garais vads ieviesīs savas korekcijas.

----------


## Zigis

Beztransformtora izeju taisa uz 6AS7 (6N5P) jaudas dubulttriodēm, 6-8 uz kanālu minimums, biieži 12-16, lai samazinātu izejas pretestību, viens pastiprinātāja tips saucās Ciklotrons, ir vēl viens veids, pie John Broski var meklēt.

Par tēmu - 6N2P audio labāk nelietot, lai gan padomijā tika plaši lietota, skaņa ļoti slikta, ģitāras pastiprinātājiem der.

Lēti dabūjama un ar patiešām izcilu skaņu ir 6N1P.

 Otrs ko varu ieteikt, neatkarīgi no tā, kādu shēmu lietosi, 6P14P labāk slēgt triodē, nevis ultralineāri, nedaudz zaudēsi jaudā, bet iegūsi kvalitātē. Ja lietosi Rigondas skaļruņus, viņi ir pietiekoši jūtīgi.

Protams, ideālais variants, lai saprastu par ko iet runa mūsdienu lampu pastiprinātājos ir 6N1P+6N14P vai vēl labāk 6N15P vientakta, izeja triodes slēgumā, bez atgriezeniskās saites. 
Taču jaunās Rigondas izejas trafs šeit nederēs, vajag SE trafu ar spraugu. Lētais variants iesākumam - no vecās Rigondas, no no krāsainajiem lampu teļļukiem, bet arī tie jau kļūst deficīts, lielāko daļu bomži nodedzināja, dažus es paspēju nopirkt.

Barošanas bloku vēl iespējams lēti un audiofīli uztaisīt uz vecajiem krievu papīrniekiem, vispār iztikt bez elektrolītiem. Gabarīti gan mazliet sanāk, bet ir to vērts. Var kombinēt, pirmos kondiķus filtrā likt elektrolītus, pēdējo, kas tuvāk pastiprinātājam - papīrnieku. Jebkurā gadījumā pēdējais kondiķis visvairāk ietekme skaņu. Vienkāršākais lētākais variants, ja lieto elektrolīķus, šuntēt ar 0,1-1.0 mF polipropilēnu vai poliestera plēvi.

Zigis.

----------


## WildGun

Savelkot visu šo kopā jāatzīst, ka braucam auzās. Cilvēks tak interesējas par lampu kā tādu, a jūs te sākat par fīlismiem un nez kādiem koņģiem. Vēl tik atliek pieminēt vecās, labās 6p3s ..... Vai GU50.

Es apzvanītu šādus tādus bijušo bagāto kolhozu klubus un painteresētos, vai kādā paskatuvē, šķūnītī vai kur citur jamiem nemētājas BEAG stiprekļi. Varbūt pat ar visiem pļurņikiem. Vot tad gan būtu štelle.....

----------


## Zigis

Nedomāju, ka īpaši auzās. Cilvēks uztaisījis ap 10 stiprekļus, mikrenes, tranzistori.
 Kas notiks ar lampu kā tādu - iznāks stipreklis ar mazāku jaudu kā mikrenei, izdalīs vairāk karstuma, būs jāuzmanās ka netīšām nesasit kādu lampu, nenoraujās no sprieguma. Savādāk starpība nekāda. Jā un vēl josla būs šaurāka.

Es nekādus īpašos blakgeitus nepiedāvāju, viss pa lēto Latgalītē dabonams. 
6n2p ir tiešām sūds, atsitīs tikai apetīti, tas pat nav nekāds fīlisms, 6n1p latgalītē kā ieiet, pa kreisi pie onkulīša 1-2 lati.
Par 6p3s, starp citu, arī laba doma, var lietot ar tiem pašiem izejas trafiem, tam pašam onkulītim liekas arī bija pa 2-3 ls.
Par GU50 protams cits stāsts.
Vispār jāiziet no pieejamiem izejas trafiem, tā ir sarežģītākā, dārgākā daļa, lampas var piemeklēt.

----------


## uldisb

Labprāt paminīšu uz 6n1p. Droši vien lampas darba režīmi arī jāpamaina.

----------


## Jon

> 6n2p ir tiešām sūds, atsitīs tikai apetīti, tas pat nav nekāds fīlisms


 Tas gan izklausās pēc reliģiskajos saitos paustajām "patiesībām". Nenoliedzu, ka 6n1p var labāk skanēt, bet salodēsim  pastiprinātājus pēc vienas shēmas ar abām šīm lampām. Ņemot vērā lampu raksturlīknes, piekoriģēsim režīmus. "Aizklāti" klausīsimies - daudz un dažādu mūziku. Un varu saderēt, ka lielākā daļa šeit klātesošo vispār nepamanīs nekādu starpību. Ja vajadzēs noteikt, kura lampa kuro reizi skan, rezultāts paredzams - apmēram 50 : 50. Tik kā jau reiz izrakstījos - pietrūkst laika un motivācijas šādiem testiem. Bez tam - nez kā visa cccp radiorūpniecība līdz tam neaizdomājās, jo abas dubulttriodes tika vienādi ražotas; pēc 6n1p nekāds trūkums nebija jūtams. Pat cena vienāda (ko nevarēja teikt par pentodi 6ž32p, kas teju četrreiz dārgāka bija).

----------


## Raimonds1

Pie viena varētu nedaudz praktisku ieteikumu un teorijas par tām iespējām, kas lampām ir ar tiem tīkliņiem un dažādiem variantiem kādas polaritātes, cik lielu spriegumu un kad uz kura padot.

sorry offtopa cerberiem.

----------


## Zigis

Laikam kaut kāds iemesls apakšā tajos "reliģiskajos" saitos rakstītajam ir, kaut gan brīnumu tur arī protams netrūkst.

Esmu izmēģinājis kā pirmo lampu beztransformātora ausiniekā (White cathode follower izejā) un SE 6n1p/6n2p/6n23p + 6p14p.

Abos variantos man patika 6n1p nedaudz labāk kā 6n23p, bet tas ir subjektīvi, var stīdēties, vienam patīk vienas nianses, otram citas.
 6n2p - skaņa mainās radikāli un acīmredzami, uz slikto pusi.
Pie tam jaudiniekam izejā bija nu nekas fīls - no krāsainā lampinieka, no VEF Radio, vēl šis tas līdzīgā "klasē".

----------


## uldisb

SE pēc kādas shēmas?

----------


## Didzis

Par to lampu labskanību ir diezan liels sviests. Paskatās cilveks, ka dažādām lampām sakrīt kājas, sprauž vienu pēc otras tik pastiprinatājā, klausas un tad raksta internetā, kā lūk tā lampa labi skan, bet šī slikti. Tas ir apsolūts tehniskais analfabētisms. Katrai lampaj vajag nodrošināt savus elektriskos parametrus un tikai tad var spriest par skanējumu. Skaidrs, ja lampa stradā pareizos režīmos, tad skanēs labi, bet cita tipa lampa tai pašā shēma skanēs ar kropļojumiem, jo, piemēram, pietrūkst anodsprieguma. Un vispar, ko nozīmē labi vai slikti skan. Tad lūdzu elektriskus mērijumus "studijā". Lampas taču ir ļot dažādas un konstruētas dažādiem mērķiem. Ja jau pietiktu tikai ar dažiem lampu modeļiem, tad krievi nekad nebūtu ražojuši tik daudz dažādu lampu. Paskatieties kā bija ar automašīnām vai televīzoriem. Krievu laikos visiem bija jābrauc vai nu ar moskviču, vai žiguli un visiem televīzoriem bija viena shēma. Tā bija letāk un vienkāršāk. Ja varetu iztikt ar vienu lampu visās konstrukcijās, tad gan būtu labi un varetu ražot aparatūru pa lēto, bet tā nekas nesanāca.

----------


## abergs

> Par to lampu labskanību ir diezan liels sviests. Paskatās cilveks, ka dažādām lampām sakrīt kājas, sprauž vienu pēc otras tik pastiprinatājā, klausas un tad raksta internetā, kā lūk tā lampa labi skan, bet šī slikti. Tas ir apsolūts tehniskais analfabētisms. Katrai lampaj vajag nodrošināt savus elektriskos parametrus un tikai tad var spriest par skanējumu. Skaidrs, ja lampa stradā pareizos režīmos, tad skanēs labi, bet cita tipa lampa tai pašā shēma skanēs ar kropļojumiem, jo, piemēram, pietrūkst anodsprieguma.


 Pilnīgi piekrītu!

----------


## uldisb

Nu šodien jau ir veel trakāk. Visur izmanto gatavas mikrenes un pat blokus, bet pirms tās kaut ko tīri simbolisku, lai varētu ierakstīt aprakstā: ir arī AM. Lielumlielākajai daļai nekādas inženierdomas, tikai lai saliktu kopā un iebāst smukā kastē.
Es gribēju tieši par radiouztvērējiem izteikties:  tajos laikos ļoti lielu uzmanību pievērsa iejas kontūriem, spolēm, vadiem, pašam tīšanas metodei, lai dabūtu labumu, un skaties, trīs lampas , diode un ZF signāls ir. Un tie vecie aparāti arī uztver, un MV un KV arī šodien pilns ar stacijām (nu cita lieta kas to klausās.... kaut radio NORD es klausos, ja nav trolevbusa līniju). Mūsdienu aparāti parasti ne sū..a AM neuztver, elektroniskā daļa protams ka spētu, bet kas ies ķēpāties ar ieejas kontūriem, labumiem, materāliem, tīšanām, regulēšanām utt, tas ir dārgi širpotrbam. Nav kur vilnim ieķerties.

----------


## Delfins

bet vai tad tam pašām rādžiņam nebaro digitālo signālu no kompaktdiskiem?  :: 
LIelummānija un visādas citādas (zoo)fīlijas mūsdienās ir lieka. Esmu pārliecināts, ka lielākai daļai neko vairāk par labām/viduvējām tumbām+Brig/Bark nevajag. Vismaz es esmu laimīgs.

----------


## Didzis

NU Brigs un Bark pastiprinātāji arī mūsdienas nav "viduvējiem" klausītājiem domati. Augstākās klases aparatūra vienmer būs augstākas klases aparatūra. Tas tā pat, kā nevar salīdzināt divdesmit gadus vecu mersi ar jaunu golfiņu  ::  . Vidusmēra aparatūra ir visis tie pumpainie bumboxi ar plastmasas tumbām.
Par lampu rāčiņiem uldisb ir pilnīga taisnība, bet nevar jau salīdzināt arī cenas. Tagad radiouztverējs ir šnabja pudeles cenā. bet pa to naudu, ko maksāja 1957 gadā radiouztvērējs Festivals, vesals ciems mēnesi varetu staigāt šmigā  ::  . Nevar būt lēti un labi!

----------


## defs

Kādreiz "Festivalu"lodēja un montēja cilvēki,tagad visusmēra pumpainās kastes montē manipulātori vai ķīniesi,tapēc sanāk daudz un lētāk  ::

----------


## ptr

> Un vispar, ko nozīmē labi vai slikti skan. Tad lūdzu elektriskus mērijumus "studijā".


 Un kādus mērījumus tad salīdiznāsim ? Ja ņemam standarta mērījums kur izdzenot cauri pastiprinātājam vienu pliku sinusoidu dažādās frekvencēs iegūstam pāris vispārīgus kropļojumu un trokšņu koeficientus un frekvenču līkni, tad šie rezultāti gluži labi ļauj atšķirt kvalitatīvu pastiprinātāju no krāma, bet ne vairāk. Taču pat pie vienāda kopējā kropļu koeficienta to raksturs var būt ļoti dažāds Cilvēka auss tomēr ir viena saodīti nelineāra padarīšana un dažāda veida kropļojsumu uztver dažādi un ne vienmēr vismazākie kropļi ir ausij vispatīkamākie vai vismazāk traucejošie. Un arī ausis ir dažādas...
Nomērīt jau var visu ko, bet lielākā problēma pēc manas saprašanas ir tā, ka joprojām nav īstas skaidrības, ko mērīt. Tā, lai salīdzinot elekriskos mērījumos varētu neļūdīgi novērtēt skaņas nianses. Tad nu arī cilvēki sēž, klausās un rodas visādas reliģijas skabekļa daudzuma sakausīšanai vados.

----------


## defs

Ja godīgi,tad ir novērots,ka vienas un tās pašas markas lampas skan savādāk,bet es vairāk domaju,ka problema ir taja apstāklī,ka lampas ar laiku nolietojas. Piemeram 6P14 P ir saknējusi ar kropļojumiem,ar ausi saklausamiem. Ievietojot vieta citu lampu tā skan normali. Kas taja lampa noticis bija iekšā,es nezinu. Bet miskaste bija garantēta.

----------


## Vitalii

pievienosos shai temai par lampam...lai lampa stabili darbotos rezima, tai nodrosina optimalo darba spriegumu - lai si lampa nodrosinatu noteiktos parametrus ilglaicigi. parasti Radiolampas kalpo varen ilgi.
Palaimejas Krievos (armijaa) padarboties militaraja razotne pie lampu testesanas...darbs zamsha cimdos un ar gumijas amuriti viegli piedauza pie lampas pamatplates lampai atrodoties pie max. darba sprieguma.

  ( specifiski meraparati - ipasi pielagoti sim merkim...mikroapermetri ar dazadas krasas sektoru lauciniem, jo talak no (0)nobidas ampermetr raditajs, jo lampa sudigaka.
  - un labais variants...vissliktakas lampas ara nemeta - tas nogadaja radiorupnicam kas razoja preci prieks Padomijas pilsoniem (Гражданское населениуе)

 ta luk - viss labaakais tapa militaristu vajadzibam ( markeja ar zvaigzniti) un OTK zimodzinu - parasti 2.ciparu skaitlis. 
 ::    Viena un tas pashas markas (lampa) var skaneet pat loti dazadi!!!

----------


## defs

Protams,ka armija bija vajadzīga kvalitatīva aparatūta,jo ar brūno smēri,ko citi par sūdiem sauc,lielo dzimteni nenosargāsi.

----------


## WildGun

Varu piebilst - armijai bija pilnīgi pofig, kā tā lampa skan. Tur bija citas vajadzības - lai pēc bumbas tā lampa neizjuktu.

----------


## Texx

Par to padomju armiju arī esmu dzirdējis, ka priekš armijas vajadzībām tikuši ražoti kvalitatīvāki tranzistori, kuri piemēram kaut kādās saimniecības precēs nekad netika lietoti. Armijai deva visu to labāku un redzam pie kā tas noveda.   ::

----------


## defs

...un zemakās kvalitātes MP39-41 un līdzīgus lika iekšā visādos radiokonstruktoros,ar ko iesācējiem niekoties. Un man toreiz noderēja  ::

----------


## Didzis

Armijai domātajām detaļām parasti bija zvaigznīte virsū un tas tiesa, ka armijai gāja viss labākais. Padomju laikos gan vēl bija plāns un ja mēneša beigās tas pēkšņi nebija izpildīts, tad neviens vairs neskatījās, vai plānu nodrošina armijai domātās lampas, vai praktiski brāķi. Vārdu sakot, tirgū izgāja visādas lampas, kā jau tas bija ar daudzām lietām krievu laikos. Es iesaku lampas pirms izmantošanas pārmērīt ar lampu pārbaudes iekārtu, tad problēmu nebūs. Tas arī tiesa, ka viena nosaukuma lampas var dažādāk skanēt, bet parasti, mērot lampas parametrus, var redzēt arī elektriskas atšķirības. Vēl jau daudz no svara lampas darba režīmi. Ja lampa strādā uz savu iespēju robežas, tad starpība starp lampām būs jūtama, bet ja lampa strādā vieglā režīmā, tad starpību var arī nesajust. Jāatdzīst, ka daudzās krievu laiku konstrukcijās inženieri speciāli atviegloja lampas darbību, jo zināja, ka lielākoties būs jāizmanto ne sevišķi kvalitatīvas lampas.

----------


## janys

Lūk padomju laiku kara radiotehnika  http://museum.radioscanner.ru/

----------


## Vitalii

> Un vispar, ko nozīmē labi vai slikti skan. Tad lūdzu elektriskus mērijumus "studijā".
> 
> 
>  ... arī ausis ir dažādas!( polsterētas, nepolsterētas un pat ar labiem sēra korķiem priekšā)
> 
> Nomērīt jau var visu ko, bet lielākā problēma pēc manas saprašanas ir tā, ka joprojām nav īstas skaidrības, ko mērīt. Tā, lai salīdzinot elekriskos mērījumos varētu neļūdīgi novērtēt skaņas nianses. Tad nu arī cilvēki sēž, klausās un rodas visādas reliģijas skabekļa daudzuma sakausīšanai vados.


  - drusku pieskaršos citai citai tēmai - bet, pēc būtības metāla tēma...ne velti ir Damaskas tērauds, Japāņiem savas receptes zobena pagatavošanai mantots no paaudzes paaudzēs...un ir krievu Kalašņikos ar krievu tēraudu...(Čehu, Kīnas šim nolūkam domātais materiāls diermžēl nobāl)
 Liekas ka, sīkums...tāpat ir ar starpboku vadiem. Negribu nevienu kaitināt lieki par šo tēmu un tas ar nav mans nodoms.
 Nju nav nekas lēts un labs šai dzīvē!

----------


## WildGun

Jā gan, Vitālij, šito Tev nevajadzēja.....  Ticības lietas ir ļooooti jūtīgas.

----------


## Didzis

Interesanti ir tas, ka studijā, kur ieraksta mūziku, izmanto visparastakos simetriskos kabeļus par 0,5Ls metrā un neviens skaņu režisors nebļauj, ka skaņa slikta  ::  . Nu jā, ko nu profesionāli skaņu inženieri un režisori saprot no skaņas, vot HI-ENdisti, tie gan visu dzird  ::  . Man vairāk nākas saskarties ar televīzijas lietām un arī interesanti palasīt forumos par jaunajiem plakanajiem televīzoriem. Kādas tik tur interesantas lietas nākas izlasīt  :: , bet būtībā tak bildi nosaku es. Kā es pieregulēšu krāsu balansu kamerai, kādu diafragmas atvērumu ieregulēšu, tāda būs bilde un vislabāka bildes kvalitāte būs man studija uz profesionāla TV CRT monitora ar SDI signalu. Apmēram tas pats ir ar mūzikas studiju, kādu skaņu saregulēs skaņu režisors tāda arī būs un nekādi zelta vadi bez skābekļa piejaukumiem nepalīdzes  ::  .

----------


## Vitalii

Didzi - vsjo...pa *vadiem* beidzu - galvenā  fīča vai *rozīnīte* ir laba kompānija, daudz...daudz alus un tiešām kvalitatīvs testējamais materiāls!
 ::   gan CD-Diski...vai tas pats vecais labais Vinildisks. (min piemēram: Zodiacs - ''Disko Aliance'' pašam patika pašmāju ieraksts! 
 Hei visiem un patīkamas brīvdienas!!!

----------


## WildGun

Fuuuuuuu................ Šoreiz laikam iztiksim bez asinīm. Vitālij, lai Tev ar viss forši. Un nepiebāz galvu ar visādiem niekiem.

Didzi, lai Tev arī prieks un laime.

----------


## martell

Didzis
Ja runa iet par vientakts pastiprinatājiem, tad tādas klases pastiprinātāju, bez atgriezeniskās saites, var uzbūvēt tikai uz lampas. Lampas ir vislineārākais pastiprinātājs pasaulē.
====================================
Ko teiksi par šādu projektu? Kā domā, vai viņš iederētos ar SRPP dubulttriodi kā preamp tandēmā? SRPP izejas pretestībā kā reiz būs zem 1Kohm..

----------


## martell

oi - linku aizmirsu ielikt:
http://sound.westhost.com/project83.htm

----------


## Didzis

Grūti jau pateikt- neesmu uz lauktranzistoriem taisījis tādu pastiprinatāji. Pēc detaļu skaita jau sanāk sarežģītāks par lampinieku. Vajag lodēt, tad jau redzēs  ::  .

----------


## martell

Vispār šo kāreizi gribu pats pamē''gināt, kā jau teicu ar SRPP uz 6n9s (pārītis militārās ir aizķērušās) . Jo, raugi, Nelsons Pass esot vientaktnieku guru un līdzīgus montē jau 20 gadus (www.passlabs.com). Viņa moto: Have you heard single transistor clapping in class A. Siltumizkliede gan sanāk ap 80W uz kanālu - kārtīgs alumīnija klucis jāliek klāt. Par rezultātiem rudens periodā, cik nu laika atliks, apstāstīšu.

----------


## Zigis

Pats gan pagaidām neko neesmu izmēģinājis, bet atsauksmes vispār parasti ir vislabākās, šeit ir vesela foruma sadaļa par Pasa darinājumiem (arī citu autoru līdzīgā stilā), Nelsons pats bieži kaut ko iekomentē :
http://www.diyaudio.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=8

Kas attiecas uz lampu priekšu, varu ieteikt Aikido, skaņas ziņā galvas tiesu augstāks par SRPP, lampu gan ari 2x vairāk, bet tas jau nav deficīts un ne pārak dārgi.
Pats esmu taisījis Aikido gan uz 6n8s, gan uz 6n1p, abi labi, gan kā lin. past., gan augstomīgām ausīm. Oktāls tomēr skan pilnīgāk, kā parasti.
http://tubecad.com/2004/blog0011.htm

----------


## martell

Zigis
Kas attiecas uz lampu priekšu, varu ieteikt Aikido, skaņas ziņā galvas tiesu augstāks par SRPP, lampu gan ari 2x vairāk, bet tas jau nav deficīts un ne pārak dārgi.
Pats esmu taisījis Aikido gan uz 6n8s, gan uz 6n1p, abi labi, gan kā lin. past., gan augstomīgām ausīm. Oktāls tomēr skan pilnīgāk, kā parasti.
http://tubecad.com/2004/blog0011.htm
=====================
Paldies. Ir vērts apdomāt. Kas ir padomju analogs 12sn7 un/vai 5687? Vai tomēr jāpasūta šie rietumu darinājumu (t.i. onka Latgalītē neder)? Šim arī spiestā plate tomēr prasās - daudz detaļu.

----------


## Zigis

Īstenībā šī shēma vēl ir kaifīga ar to, ka var lietot gandrīz jebkuras dubulttriodes praktiski bez izmaiņām shēmā. Pirmajā pakāpē augšējā triode strādā kā slodzes pretestība apakšējai pastiprinātāja triodei. Līdz ar to, iespraužot citu lampu ar pilnīgi citiem parametriem, shēma automātiski noregulējas.
Tur vēl nākošajos blogos vairāku gadu garumā līdz pat šodienai ir daudz par šo shēmu, kaut gan pamats ir tas pats.
Tas džeks tagat  tirgo labas PCB gan oktālam, gan pirkstiņu lampām, gan mono, gan stereo, diezgan padārgi.

Man jau labāk patīk p2p, ja papētea nedaudz uzmanīgāk, detaļu nav daudz, un visas loģiski izvietotas. Rezistori no katoda uz anodu un no katoda uz zemi, ieejā pretierosmes rezistors no tīkliņa uz potenciometru, izejas kondiķis no anoda uz izejas ligzdu utt. Vienīgais punkts kas karājas gaisā ir 0.47uf un 100k savienojums.

12sn7/6sn7 ir krievu 6n8s
Ja taisa uz oktāla, izvēle nav liela, bet laba. Manuprāt vislabākais variants ir 6n8s abās pakāpēs, var mēģināt 6n9s(6SL7) pirmajā pakāpē, būs daudz lielāks (nevajadzīgi) pastiprinājums, man nepatika kā skan.

No novāliem izvēle plašāka. Izejā var likt 6n1p, 6n30p, 6n6p, 6n23p, ieejā arī var eksperimentēt ar tām pašām, dazādās kombinācijās.
Es jau esmu liels 6n1p fans, ja tikai kā lin. past.,tad der abās pzīcijās, ja ausu past, tad lagbāk 6n30p (onkam latgalītē nav, jāpasūta no maskavas, dārgi prasa), 6n6p gandrīz tas pats, pirms pāris mēnešiem pirku, bija, vai populāro 6n23p.

Katrā ziņā jāizvairās no 6n2p audio vispār, lai arī dažs šajā forumā uzskata ka jebkura lampa ir laba.  
Tā ir laba ģitāras lampa.

----------


## defs

> oi - linku aizmirsu ielikt:
> http://sound.westhost.com/project83.htm


  Paldies par linku,izskatās labais  ::

----------


## Delfins

nu bāc.. tiešām tādas shēmas skaitās labas? Resp. old-school - ka tik strādā, pofig ka karst un patērē 4x vairāk enerģijas (konkrētam subj. 17W out @ 80W IN)

----------


## osscar

Skaidrs, ka karst-A klase tak , miera strāva pāris A  ::  . Nav jau D klase....Man šis Passa variants patīk...varētu kaut kad uzcept...sorry par offt no lampām.

----------


## defs

Paldies,ka pateicāt  ::  ,es paskatijos shēmu un nemaz nelasiju,kas rakstīts   ::  ,labi,ka neesmu jau sacis taisīt augšā   ::

----------


## martell

Delfins
nu bāc.. tiešām tādas shēmas skaitās labas? Resp. old-school - ka tik strādā, pofig ka karst un patērē 4x vairāk enerģijas (konkrētam subj. 17W out @ 80W IN)
======================
Ticības jautājums  :: 
Daudzi brauc ar MB SL 70-o gadu modeļiem un uzskata tās par pašu pilnību, lai gan Honda TypeR uz 1l dzinēja tilpumu spēj vairāk jaudas dot ārā.
Daudzi burātāji izvēlas koka jahtas, lai gan tirgus ir pilns ar "jogurta burkām".
Daudziem patīk baudīt "melnās" pirtis, lai gan turgus pilns ar modernām saunām... Utt, utjp.

Konkrētais projekts ir interesants ar to, ka elementu skaits ir tuvs absolūti nepieciešamajam minimumam. Protams, to vēl var samazināt vietā ieliekot vienu LM kristālu. Konkrēti šim varētu dot nosaukumu "Tuvāk pie saknēm.."  ::

----------


## ansius

A klase ir vislineārākais variants + A klase taisa pāra pakāpju harmoniskās, kas muzikālas (oktāvas augstāk tā pati skaņa).  A klasē nav runas par izdevīgumu bet tikai skaņu. Ja runa par jaudu tad vislabākais ir D taču tas arī skan vissliktāk.

----------


## Didzis

Pasaulē nekas nav ideāls- arī pastiprinātāji un tokomponentes. Lampas tomēr pagaidām ir lineārākas par lauktranzistoriem, bet tām vajag izejas transformātoru. Tas gan saistīts ar augsto barošanas spriegumu un salīdzinoši mazo izejas spriegumu. Ja būtu iespējams izmatot tikai lineārus elementus, tad atgriezenisko siti pastiprinātājos vispār nevajadzetu. Patreiz elektronika nonākusi otrā galejībā. Sabāž operacionalajā pastiprinatāja simtiem tranzistoru un tad kopejo pastiprinājumu žņaudz nost ar atgriezenisko saiti. A klasespastiprinatāju galvenā priekšrocība ir tā, ka skaņa tiek pastiprināta ar minimālu skaitu aktīvo elementu un nevajag atgriezenisko siti. A klases pastiprinātājos par strāvas ekonomiju, pastiprinatāja svaru, gabarītiem, detaļu cenu, gan neviens nedomā- ka tik skaņa kvalitatīvāka. Tiem, kuriem svarīgs strāva srēķins un pilnīgi pietiek ar sakompresētu MP3 skaņu, A klases pastiprinātāji nav domati  ::  .

----------


## defs

...un tik un tā tam A klases pastūzim  pieslegs klāt datoru un atskaņos mp3 failu  ::

----------


## osscar

kāpēc ne FLAC ? es tikai FLAC lietoju. neviens jau nesaka, ka dators ir slikts  ::

----------


## Delfins

maz to flacu, un laika lai klausitos...

----------


## osscar

Ok, atgriežamies pie lampām. Saintriģēji , Dizdi tu mani ar tām GM 70 kuru tev esot baigi daudz  ::  . Tāpēc atstāju pagaidām vientaktnieka shēmu ar kt88/el34 rezervē- lūk sagooglēju dažas shēmas ar GM70 (biku jau baida tas augstais spriegums  ::  )  , kādi komentāri ? saprotu ka šai lampai bija 2 varianti - ar vara un oglekļa platēm, ja sapratu pareizi. It kā jau ši lampa nav tipa tik skanīga, kā KT88 vai EL 34, bet nu cipars jau arī  tām ir lielāks salīdzinoši (īpaši 8 ::  . 
Labs iesaukas tai lampai  :: 
«Гравицаппа» — возможно, за внешнее сходство с гравицаппой из фильма «Кин-Дза-Дза!».
«Королева триодов» - названа радиолюбителями за высокую мощность и линейность характеристики
Lampu speciālisti - kāds variants būtu labāks :

----------


## Didzis

Te vēl būs shēmas  http://metaleater.narod.ru/gm70.tiff
http://www.qrz.ru/reference/tubes2/type1/gm70.shtml
http://spbsound.narod.ru/SPbSound/schem ... atic3.html
http://spbsound.narod.ru/SPbSound/schem ... tic11.html
http://spbsound.narod.ru/SPbSound/schem ... atic9.html
http://www.diytriode.republika.pl/EC8010_GM70.gif
http://audio21.narod.ru/1.htm
http://sergeev21.narod.ru/gm70.tif
Itkā jau, osscar , Tava pirmā shēma loģiskāka, tikai skaļuma potenciometrs  ieeja nav pareizi ieslēgts. Ja nav slinkums tīt vēlvienu trafiņu, tad var arī otru shēmu izmantot. Shēma ar droseli priekšpastiprinātājā ir garām.

----------


## defs

Tāda ķecerīga domā ienāca prātā-vai kāds nav mēginajis taisīt pastūzi uz TV augstsprieguma lampām 6п36с  6п45с ?
Var jau būt,ka viņas galīgi tur neder  ::

----------


## osscar

Ja godīgi, man tā otrā , minimālistiskā shēma arī vairāk iepatikās  ::  Paldies par linkiem - pastudēšu. Tīri teorētiski tas trafs starp kaskādēm ietekmē skaņu ļoti, jeb ne pārāk ? Varētu jau piemeklēt arī gatavu trafu, jo pats toč netīšu....

----------


## defs

Tas pēc translcijas pastūža izskatās-ar zemu ieejas pretestību,sēdinās nost signalu tas trafiķis.

----------


## Didzis

Domāju, ka neizdosies gatavu trafiņu dabūt, ja nu vienīgi kads tos tin speciāli šai shēmai. Nekas pārdabisks jau starpkaskāžu trafos nav un uztīt to vieglāk par izejnieku, bet nu daudziem jau vienalga trafiņi nepatīk  ::  .
Ja runa par TV lampām, tad uz 6п36с 6п45с ir daudz pastiprinātāju shēmu, bet lielākotiesu divtaktnieki.. Parasti jau ar šīm lampām tiek spiests uz jaudu, ne skaņas kvalitati. Divtaktu pastiprinātāju praktiski nav iespējams uzbūvēt bez atgriezeniskās saites, bet A klases pastiprinātāju mierīgi. GM70 lampas galvenāpriekšrocība ir tās lielā izejas jauda. Nav jau pasaulē īpaši daudz triožu uz kurām var dabūt A klasē 20-30W.

----------


## Zigis

Otrā shēma man liekas labāka, ja kvalitatīvs trafs. Skaitās ka normāls trafs mazāk bojā skaņu, nekā kondensātors.

Vispār jau to pastiprinātāja izvēli nesāc ar lampām, lampas nav problēma, sāc ar izejas trafiem, kādus vari dabūt par saprātīgu cenu, uztīt (dabūt piemērotas serdes), izejot no tā piemeklēsi izejas lampu, tad shēmu.

Didzi, ar potenciometru pirmajā shēmā viss kārtībā, tā arī dara, šim slēgumam bija kaut kāds speciāls nosaukums, tagad neatceros uzreiz.
Ideja ir ka signāla ķēdē tikai viens patstāvīgais rezistors ielodēts, nekāda karbona plēve un slīdiošais kontakts.

----------


## ansius

> ar potenciometru pirmajā shēmā viss kārtībā, tā arī dara


 nu un ka tā dara, tik un tā tas ir nepareizi jo signālavots redz mainīgu slodzes pretestību. 10K-55K kas ar garākiem vadiem (~10m) jau radīs augšējo frekvenču zudumus dzirdamajā diapazonā, pie tam mainīgus atkarībā no potenciometra stāvokļa. Protams ka modernai zemomigajai izejai tas problēmas nesagādās, bet lampu priekšpastiprinātājam, varētu gan.

manuprāt pirmā shēma ir potenciāli vislabskanīgākā, pie tam nav nemaz tik nereāli tikt vaļā no C3 attiecīgi piemeklējot anoda un katoda spriegumus viņu varētu arī likvidēt. tas gan ļoti stipri sarežģi barošanas bloka slēgumus un topoloģiju jo tas  V2 un V3 lampa nedrīkst būt dubulttriodes. 

2 shēmā ir lietota baterija kas ir vēl muļķīgāks risinājums, jo visi galvaniskie elementi ir nenormāli trokšņu ģeneratori. pat rezistors katodā būtu labāks risinājums. 

3 shēmā ir katoda rezistors GM70 kas ir manuprāt ne visai gudri. pie tādas jaudas lampas takš darba punkts staigās kā negudrs un nekas labs tur sanākt nevar.

----------


## Zigis

> 10K-55K kas ar garākiem vadiem (~10m) jau radīs


 Uzreiz jūtams ka Profiņš apskaņotājs  ::  Es mājās vairāk ar 0.5-0.7m vadiem operēju.
Lampu priekšpastiprinātajam (universālam) mūsdienās tāpat izejā jāliek kondensātors lai 10k slodzi pavelk bez apakšu zudumiem.

----------


## ansius

> izejā jāliek kondensātors lai 10k slodzi pavelk bez apakšu zudumiem


 ieejā arī jo šodien daudziem digitālajiem singālavotiem galā ir nulles nobīde

----------


## Zigis

> izejā jāliek kondensātors lai 10k slodzi pavelk bez apakšu zudumiem
> 
> 
>  ieejā arī jo šodien daudziem digitālajiem singālavotiem galā ir nulles nobīde


 Pastāsti lūdzu par šito konkrētāk, ko nozīmē nulles nobīde?

Es tikai zinu ka kondensātors kopā ar slodzes pretestību veido filtru kas nogriež zemos, svarīgi dabūt to zem audio diapazona. Ja kondiķis stāv ieejā, tad zināms kas aiz tā, var piedzīt optimāli. Ja izejā, tad jārēķinās ar min. slodzi 10K, kaut gan lapiniekam, piemēram var būt 50-100k ieeja un ar mazāku kondiķi var iztikt. Tāpēc vecos lampu priekšpastiprinātājos, rēķināts uz slodzi 100k, pieslēdzot pie moderna zemomīga tranzisornieka it kā nav bassu. Jāpalielina izejas kondiķis.

Bet tu laikam par pavisam ko citu runā ?

----------


## Jon

Cien. autors ar to domājis līdzstrāvas komponenti. DC bias, kā tagad modē teikt. Vienkāršākais paņēmiens, kā no tās tikt vaļā - kondensators.

----------

